# what's wrong with this shot?



## risc32 (Oct 31, 2014)

it's like looking for Waldo, except you don't even know what your looking for.


----------



## TeT (Oct 31, 2014)

you were lying down when you took it?


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 31, 2014)

Besides the sleeping kid?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 31, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> Besides the sleeping kid?


That was my thought, the kid is sleeping and maybe the photographer passed out, dropped the camera and it fired off this shot from the ground.


----------



## centuaryseries (Oct 31, 2014)

Ha that was easy - it wasn't shot with a 7D Mk.II


----------



## Besisika (Oct 31, 2014)

centuaryseries said:


> Ha that was easy - it wasn't shot with a 7D Mk.II


Nothing is wrong with it. It is the photog who has a twisted mind and force people to turn their head in order to watch it. It took half a second for my dog to realize it, while I was still thinking about CA and vignetting. :-[


----------



## cervantes (Oct 31, 2014)

I spent so much time on 9gag it took me literally only two seconds to notice the finger.


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 31, 2014)

Blown highlights on the chains due to poor DR performance?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 31, 2014)

Horizon is a bit tilted for my liking.


----------



## tolusina (Oct 31, 2014)

What is the subject?
Nothing compelling to draw the eye.
Blown highlights.
Poor shadow detail.
Tilted horizon.
Wide angle distortion.
Nothing sharp in the shot anywhere.
Looks like a grab shot from an iPad.

Print and hang it, see if anyone gives it a second look.

Sorry, you asked.


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 31, 2014)

Needs more cowbell.


----------



## risc32 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sorry it's not oriented properly. the software i use to view images takes care of that for me, and sometimes i forget that. like this time. 

all good answers, but Cervantes wins.
thanks for playing!

punk kids!


----------

